# New here with 67 lemans



## 67Pontiac (Nov 5, 2009)

My grandpa has had this lemans sitting for 15yrs. After begging for it for the last 15yrs he gave it to me for my b day this year. Its a 67 with original 326 3 spd. After a little cleaning I got it running and driving again, power steering and brakes even work after sitting that long. Plans are to keep original drivetrain and just make it healthy. It will need a full resto with new quarters and trunk pan which will get done in the next couple years. Want to make it a driver to enjoy. Heres pics after buffing the laquer paint to a shine and bringin it home.







[/IMG]







[/IMG]







[/IMG]


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Doesn't look like it needs a resto to me!!!!!! You have one nice Grandpa.:cheers


----------



## 67/04gto (Jan 15, 2005)

man im glad ur keeping it as a lemans and not making a gto out of it.nice starting point.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree looks like a sweet ride!


----------



## 67Pontiac (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks all, yea the trunk floor is out of it and theres damage to drivers side quarter also has rust on bottom pass quarter. So I just want it all done right with no worrys of rust for a long time.


----------



## grabber (Sep 23, 2009)

I would redo the brakes and brake lines before I would be driving it around. Also if there is a single cell master cylinder I would change it to a dual cell master. Also go through the engine and change all the rubber gaskets before you paint it and replace all the front end bushings. These are just some of the things that dry rot on a car thats been sitting a long time. I just bought a 1966 GTO last month and am dealing with the same situation, mine was sitting around for over 20 years. Looks like a good builder! :cheers


----------



## 67Pontiac (Nov 5, 2009)

Its not getting driven around and all of that is going to be done over winter. Disc brakes all around and edelbrock or hotchkis suspension, as well as pulling engine and freshening up along with longtubes exhaust intake carb and cam. Its sitting where its going to be for a long winter.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Darn nice lookin' car !!! The one distinguishing feature of the 67 LeMans is the louvers in the quarter panels and they are not reproduced. You will need to work around them for any metal replacement. I never see original used q-panels for sale. Good luck with the resto....


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

although not cheap( relative I guess) opgi makes the louvers Chevelle Parts, Chevelle Restoration Parts & Accessories, El Camino Restoration Parts & Accessories, Restoration Parts, Monte Carlo Parts, GTO Parts, Cutlass Parts, Skylark Parts, Cadillac Parts $90 for 3 or $145 for the set of 6-
ah yes also VERY nice car and thanks gramps- better get him whatever HE wants for xmas
happy birthdayarty:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

crustysack said:


> although not cheap( relative I guess) opgi makes the louvers Chevelle Parts, Chevelle Restoration Parts & Accessories, El Camino Restoration Parts & Accessories, Restoration Parts, Monte Carlo Parts, GTO Parts, Cutlass Parts, Skylark Parts, Cadillac Parts $90 for 3 or $145 for the set of 6-
> ah yes also VERY nice car and thanks gramps- better get him whatever HE wants for xmas
> happy birthdayarty:


They list those stock for the GTO.:rofl:


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Those look like the die cast louvers for the front fenders on a 66 !!! I've never seen a metal piece in the rear quarter panel louver. Either the description isn't clear or someone at OPGI doesn't have a clue...:confused


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

its a little more clear in the catalog listing them as "louvers,quarter panel, LeMans" and only offers 2 years, 1964 where the set contains 18 and the 67 where the set contains 6. I do believe there is an error in the copy stating that they are for GTO & Le Mans


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

crustysack said:


> its a little more clear in the catalog listing them as "louvers,quarter panel, LeMans" and only offers 2 years, 1964 where the set contains 18 and the 67 where the set contains 6. I do believe there is an error in the copy stating that they are for GTO & Le Mans


The catalog is wrong. They list the same exact parts as front fender louvers for a 66, which they are. The louvers on a 67 LeMans are much larger and are stamped into the quarter panel. There is no chrome insert in them. I've always found their catalogs confusing to use.:willy:


----------



## 67lemans (Oct 30, 2009)

Nice car. I am just starting a similar project. A medium quality 67 Lemans. Had one in high school and its good to be working on one again. BTW, some of the folks on this forum have already been very helpful to me. Pretty new at this, hope my picture comes through.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

67lemans said:


> Nice car. I am just starting a similar project. A medium quality 67 Lemans. Had one in high school and its good to be working on one again. BTW, some of the folks on this forum have already been very helpful to me. Pretty new at this, hope my picture comes through.











Holy cow, Batman, your car has chrome inserts in the rear louvers !!!!! 
I HATE being wrong....
Nice car...:cool


----------

